# my new membership



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

can any1 help just bought new membership and the signature number i have been given says invalid


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fixed it for you now.

You had put this code in your signature:


```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00126&user=YOUR%20TT-FORUM%20USER%20NAME[/img]
```
I'm not sure where the 'YOUR%20TT-FORUM%20USER%20NAME' comes from, but I've seen a few people doing this now.

In your case it should read:


```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00126&user=everton5[/img]
```
Can I ask where you copied the code from?


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

it was the 1 i was sent throught post and email i received


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

i can see my mistake now i just copied and pasted the signature instead of adding my user name at the end of the signature


----------

